# Flounder are staging for the greatest run ever



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Catching flounder regularly, mainly late afternoon. All in the marshes









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice
I like the clear with silver


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, this will be a better flounder run, even before Columbus sailed. :wink:


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

I have seen more big flounder this year than I have in a long time. It's going to be the best we have seen in a while. Fish were caught 2 weeks ago on double rigged Chicken Boy lures!!!!


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Let me try this again.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going Joe. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

What slimeyreel was trying to show you 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a whole lot of nice flatties in those pictures.

Joe... you are a sponsor here. Add a "click on" web address for Chickenboy to your posts. Makes it easy for us to visit.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

For Pete's sake, man, what did you do to that flounder? Looks like a zombie fish. :smile:



chickenboy said:


> Catching flounder regularly, mainly late afternoon. All in the marshes


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*pocjetty*

Scott.... sent u a pm


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*save me some*

Chickenboy dam don`t catchem all, I might like 1 or 5..Greetings from Ftworth:headknock


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Those are some beautiful flatties...


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

You da funny man


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

I bet there's already a line of toyota corollas and nissan sentras lining up to get into seawolf......


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Gizzmo said:


> I bet there's already a line of toyota corollas and nissan sentras lining up to get into seawolf......


Hahahaha


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hope they can say that about Sabine Lake this year. 



Still not seeing people cathing a lot of saltwater fish this year there.


Must have been interesting this spring when you could catch bass, catfish along with bass and red fish in the same area.


----------

